# Like bikes? Like beer? Tour de Fat is coming...



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

New Belgium's Tour de Fat comes to DTLA on the 23rd

https://www.newbelgium.com/events/tour-de-fat/tour_de_fat_dates.aspx


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

white glasses and handle bar mustaches now Hollywood?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

anyone else go? Pretty good turnout!

Thanks NBB :thumbsup:


----------

